
Ask HN: Ergonomic Keyboard Recommendations - rwol
What does everyone on here use for their keyboards? I&#x27;m looking to get something more ergonomic and am slowly getting sucked down the mechanical keyboards rabbithole.
======
aespinoza
I love Ergodox ([https://ergodox-ez.com/](https://ergodox-ez.com/)). There is
a new keyboard by the same company which looks cool, but I haven't tried it
yet: The Moonlander
([https://www.zsa.io/moonlander/](https://www.zsa.io/moonlander/))

~~~
rwol
The moonlander looks awesome. The ergodox-ez looks nice as well. I wish there
were some cheaper options out there for people who don't know how to solder.

~~~
aespinoza
Most of the good ergonomic keyboards are around the same price. Look at this
one which it is good, but I personally didn't like: [https://kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2/](https://kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/)

You could try Microsoft's ergonomic keyboards, they are cheaper, but I
personally didn't like them either: [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00012)

~~~
rwol
What put you off about the Advantage 2?

~~~
aespinoza
Basically what put me off was the way the keys are arranged in a semi circle.
It was uncomfortable to code. I am not sure if it is because I have big hands
or just the design didn't work for me.

------
kevinherron
Kinesis Advantage: [https://kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2/](https://kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/)

~~~
rwol
From what I've read this one is amazing. Not sure I want to drop that much
cash on a keyboard yet though. Plus I've seen some reviews about it being a
fixed layout as a downside (and some reviews where that is an upside).

~~~
kevinherron
It's a tool you'll use 8 hours a day for years and it will reduce the strain
and potential for injury you risk by doing so. The cost is irrelevant in the
long run. It's a high quality keyboard with mechanical switches that will last
until you're tired of using it for some reason.

I've got a version 1 I've been using for many years that now lives at the
office and a version 2 at home.

------
tuananh
i love one from microsoft. it's cheap, comfortable, expendable :D. the mouse
is pretty good too.

~~~
rayhendricks
Microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000 is what I use. Usually around $20-50.

